
Atlassian Design Guidelines License Agreement - tajen
https://bitbucket.org/atlassian/aui-adg-dist/src/master/LICENSE
======
kefka
Well? It's standard "By lawyers, for lawyers" boilerplate to minimize harm to
them, and maximize penalty and harm to others.

Nothing in here really stands out as particularly onerous, coming from
proprietary closed software viewpoint. It's certainly not "Free Software" as
many of us are familiar with.

